# leg problem... anyone know what this is ?



## Foster (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone ,
Last night Izzy my 14 year old was walking around and all of a sudden she couldnt bear weight on her hind leg. There was no crying or yelping when I touch it , she is just no bearing any weight on it and has it tucked up. This morning she is still walking on 3 legs, she doesnt seem to be in pain, no heat , no swelling . Now I am looking at her and she has the other leg tucked up and the bad leg down...??? wierd , so is there nerve damage ? pulled muscle ?when she lays down she keeps her legs straight and stiff looking ...any ideas before she goes to the vet?
thanks 
krissy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would see your vet,she's also not a young dog ,so best get it checked out


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like luxating patellas to me. (Where the kneecap slides out of the groove to the side of the leg). Sometimes it is painful, sometimes not. Especially if they've had it for awhile. When you see dogs 'skipping', this is because of LP. They have to straighten out the leg to get the kneecap to pop back into place. 

I would definitely take her to your vet and get her knees examined.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Sounds like luxating patellas to me. (Where the kneecap slides out of the groove to the side of the leg). Sometimes it is painful, sometimes not. Especially if they've had it for awhile. When you see dogs 'skipping', this is because of LP. They have to straighten out the leg to get the kneecap to pop back into place.
> 
> I would definitely take her to your vet and get her knees examined.


I agree!!!!


----------

